# Broken ring final circuit



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Couple of questions:

- Are you the builder or the electrician?

- Are you in the UK or EU, or in the US?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> - Are you the builder or the electrician?
> 
> - Are you in the UK or EU, or in the US?


midlands = england/uk
move the thread to the UK section


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Midlands


----------



## momeebuilder (Nov 28, 2008)

Well yes I am in uk,,,, (Electrician)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

<Moved>


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

in theory if it's a clean break test as two radials and highest point both sides is either side of the break. assuming no other latent defects

R1+R2

Or if the conductors and CPC have breaks at differing points the long wandering lead method could be used to find ends


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Let me add this trick to the UK electricians.,

Get a toner and go thru the ring circuit and if the tone do dropped off that where is the break is located.

Order to do that in correct way disconnect both line conductor at the customer unit breaker ditto with netural { if the line test fail } and hook up the tone generator at one of the two conductors and go from there you should able find it without much effort.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Drsplascheee (Mar 6, 2009)

just do as i do call an electrisian


----------



## Drsplascheee (Mar 6, 2009)

:no: just forget et and make it in 2 radial zone and of story my young green jetai nait friend


----------



## Drsplascheee (Mar 6, 2009)

hallo my young green jetai nait friend i have a problem and i neat help from the EXPERT went i run a mΩ on my M,D,P i have 564.78(36way solid bus bar)


----------



## Drsplascheee (Mar 6, 2009)

:no: just forget et and make it in 2 radial zone 20 A and of story my young green jetai nait friend :thumbsup:


----------

